# Hand Knitted Child/Adult "Forest Poncho"



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is another addition to my "Forest" Collection. 
£2.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-child-adult-poncho


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! This must be the week for green....love it!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> Gorgeous!!! This must be the week for green....love it!


I think you are right! I find Green so calming. Its my favourite colour tooxx


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

How enchanting!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> How enchanting!


Thank you so much Molly. The woods seem to be a carpet of ferns at the moment. Really peaceful. It was raining that day but Beth and I didn't mind in the slightestxx


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful work!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Beautiful, beautiful work!


Thank you so much xx


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful Lorraine,magnificent work and color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I am so pleased you like this one Anniexx


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh thank you! Beth had lots of fun hiding in the fernsxx


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is beautiful!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its lovely. Love the texture you have created.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love that border! Perfect addition to the forest, blending right into it! Great color and as always, fabulous work!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

love it!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

comebackknitter said:


> love it!


Thank you. I am so pleased you like itxx


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just downloaded your pattern...it is just lovely! Thank you so much..Karel


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Karen, Thank you so much remember to let me know what your free pattern choice is and I am so thrilled you like the ponchoxx


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the color and the pattern is fantastic!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SYAPJR said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color and the pattern is fantastic!


Thank you so much Syapjr. Green is Beth's and my favourite colourxx


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

This is very much like the poncho I've uploaded. This one, from Sweater Babe, was shown here a while back. I am currently making this one.


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful work. The pattern and design is brilliant! I love the picture in the forest with all the ferns and your darling model


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice!! Can't wait to see what is next!!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely poncho. I like the cable border in particular.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, you put out the most amazing patterns. I love this, just don't have a child to wear one.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks great, love the green!!! This one would be a quick knit!! Love the cables


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Gorgeous!!! This must be the week for green....love it!


According to Pantone, emerald green is "the" color this year. I love green too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

deshka said:


> Wow, you put out the most amazing patterns. I love this, just don't have a child to wear one.


So enlarge it and make it for yourself!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is one gorgeous shawl! Very well designed!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SallyAnn said:


> That is one gorgeous shawl! Very well designed!!


Thank you Sally Ann. I really working with this yarn too. It shows off stitch patterns really well.xx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SallyAnn said:


> That is one gorgeous shawl! Very well designed!!


Thank you SallyAnn. Hope you are having a lovely weekendxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

TinaOR said:


> What a lovely poncho. I like the cable border in particular.


I thought the cable edging would add more texture and interest. I am really pleased you like itxx


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh that is great. Another work of art.
And Beth is still as cute as when we met her.
I will be adding this to my bucket list for the 2 little girls I knit for. They are just 19 months old, so they have to grow a little.
Your work is incredible. And the green is a gorgeous color.
Well done and a hug for Beth.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow. This is amazing.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. Well I don't know about you guys having problems accessing my emails today using BTinternet but hopefully should be resolved soon. Anyone living in Australia I hope you are all keeping safe with those fires.xx


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

This is simply gorgeous!! I love it!!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! I just love seeing your beautiful little model wearing your creations. She is very natural in front of the camera.


----------

